# Soooo Danse is definitely not getting my money



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 28, 2006)

Not even the MSFs.  This collection was a HUGE let down.


These colors were even lighter than Culturebloom, and at least some of those lippies kept me happy.


Shameful.  There better be some damn good stuff for the rest of the year to keep me happy.


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 28, 2006)

I loved the MSFs. But I have to agree the e/s, l/g, and pigments were horrible!!! I didn't like anything!!!


----------



## geeko (Dec 28, 2006)

i liked only the pigments and lightsacape msf...


----------



## lsperry (Dec 28, 2006)

There!! I'm glad it wasn't just me.

What's with all the paleness? I wasn't around for the Culturebloom collection, so, I can't compare Danse to it. But Danse was a huge letdown for me [ordered glissade and the 2 pigments]! When I saw the swatches and pictures of the products, I thought MAC had been persuaded to go "neutral" (yeecchhh! that's a bad-word for me). But I believe they're redeeming themselves with the Barbie and balloonacy collection!! Woot! Woot! Can't wait for those to come out.

You have any thoughts on the Icon collection. This one seems like "pale and neutral" for an NW45, too! Hmmpphh!!


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_...There better be some damn good stuff for the rest of the year to keep me happy._

 
Have you seen the pics from Barbie and Baloonacy? They look better for darker skins and those who just don't care for pastels!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Me?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm translucent, so I liked Danse. Some MAC is too vibrant for me. 

Hopefully this year will be a little bit of something for everyone!

*j


----------



## m4dswine (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm not sure it'll get my money when it comes out over here (UK). I may be pale but I'm NO shrinking violet, so pale pastel shades don't even feature! Innuendo and Trax are the most neutral shades I own because I need something like that for work! I do own Beautiful Iris but its waaay too pale for everyday wear!


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh, I like vibrant, too, but there are some things that are just a bit too bright for me. Well, I'm also old, so maybe that's part of it. I just _can't_ wear matte teal and electric yellow on my eyes at work.

But if you aren't into pale colors, you'll probaby not be terribly thrilled. You may like the hot pink lip products...?


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Dec 28, 2006)

I thought I was the only one who was let down. I went to check Danse out yesterday and I was so disappointed. usually their Boxing day stuff is really nice but everything looked too pale, too dull! I ended up just gettting lightscapade.


----------



## twobear (Dec 28, 2006)

Nothing for me either!!  MAC comes out with a collection at least 2x a year that do not work with darker skin tones. I'm pretty thankful that this collection is not appealing 'cause my credit card needs a vacation after the Christmas holiday.


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Have you seen the pics from Barbie and Baloonacy? They look better for darker skins and those who just don't care for pastels!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm translucent, so I liked Danse. Some MAC is too vibrant for me. 

Hopefully this year will be a little bit of something for everyone!

*j_

 
I've not seen the barbie pics, would you mind posting a link or some pictures?


----------



## leppy (Dec 28, 2006)

I am selflishly glad that this collection didn't suit a lot of people. Now before you shoot me hear me out!

I'm pale. I mean I'm glow in the dark freakin white as snow! The only thing that prevents me from blending in with paper are my freckles. I know it seems like still in this day and age white ladies are still unfairly catered to in the industry and while I sort of agree, from my perspective it seems more like mid-toned, from medium-light to tan is actually what most things are made for. Dark ladies get the shaft too often but us super pale, tend to be either be light asian or from the British isles, also very much get screwed. I won't even go into the pain of being both pale skinned and yellow-toned!

It is very hard for me to find colours that suit me. Everything looks overly pink, overly bright, overly intense, overly dark etc. Sometimes bright or dark is a great thing, but for every day at work, its very hard for me to find products that don't make me look like painted up! 

Once a year, right after Xmas, MAC comes out with a pale, pre-spring collection that if I am LUCKY is not so filled with pinky pinks that I can finally get some things I can add to my regular rotation without having to either: apply lightly, blend in over a light colour, or find some other workaround so I look decent. 

So I understand your frustration, I really do, I experience it with most collections myself! Try to see how these collections are a good thing though, I mean, its only once a year and I can't help being the colour of Vanilla ice cream and I need makeup too!


----------



## ms.marymac (Dec 28, 2006)

I am not that into Danse either.  I am a C2/NC25 and these colors wash me out big time. I like something in the middle...not too bright but not too light. I am also not a big fan of a lot of shimmer on my face, so the MSF isn't my thing. After a couple of hours I have enough "natural shimmer" on my skin as it is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am all about Beauty Powder.  

I think the Macy's e/s palette is pretty nice.  I liked it better than the other shadows, actually.


----------



## caroni99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I agree Leppy.

While this collection is not good for me (colour wise) I think it's awesome that others love it. 

MAC has a tough job in the sense that it can be very difficult to please all customers all of the time. I am grateful for any collection that I can sit out as it's money saved...er...or just spent elsewhere.

Plus I get to walk around around with a false sense of confidence like I have overcome this pathetic need to buy from every freaking collection...and then comes along Icon, Barbie loves MAC, and Baloonacy and I realize I am truly MAC's bitch!

Before reading some posts on Specktra I never realized how hard finding colours for our paler skinned sisters are--I just assumed since most media featured fair skinned people that it would be pretty easy to find colours to wear. Well I learn something new everyday.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 28, 2006)

"Danse" has some nice items, but I'm not foaming at the mouth over it, either.
I've got pale skin, very green eyes, and dark brown hair, and most of the "Danse" colors are just not for me.
I do plan to get "French Grey" eyeshadow; taupes work great against my intensely-colored eyes.
You brown-eyed ladies are welcome to the pigments. 
Blue or green shadows look absolutely _*wretched*_ on me!
I feel a little bad about passing on the blue pigment, though. Every time I buy a pigment, I give some to a [brown-eyed] friend of mine whose budget doesn't allow for MAC. And I know she'd LOVE ADB!


----------



## ledonatella (Dec 28, 2006)

I sort of agree, I'm N2/NW20-25  but I'm only even that dark cause I like my foundation a touch darker to give me some color. Everything lately seems to be made for the medium-tan tone range of gals, which is great for them because for a long time they were ignored in favor of very pale neutral shades. But alot of things are either too bright or completely wash me out. Nude colors and pastels do me no good, they blend right into my skin and then some collections like Culturebloom were too bright or warm for me for everyday. I also cannot wear neon green or orange to work, and I'm an MA! Our line I work for (not MAC) prefers a more natural to classic look so I do have to watch. I can slip some of my MAC in but if I came in wearing Chrome Yellow or Bitter they'd know it wasen't theirs! 
I wanted to love Danse too, I ended up getting Danse l/s, Glissade & Lightscapade, Right of Spring & Jete e/s and that's it. I really wanted to love Rondelle but it looked like Forgery in the pics. which I own and never use..I have alot of taupes so I skipped French Grey and Swan Lake I almost got but anything bluey-grey looks like death on me so I knew better. I changed my hair from blonde to dark so corals and peaches/pinks that I used to love look horrible so there go most of the lippies. I'm holding out for Icon although it might be a tad warm for me and Barbie & Baloonacy looks more cool toned so I'm holding out for that.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 28, 2006)

i'm right there with you, esp. concerning the e/s...i was like, "these look like all colors you already have" :/ but the finishes were a bit better this time, unlike lingerie fron last year

i do like the MSFs, particularly glissade. i guess the winter collections are usually more muted, but to some, that's boring.


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 

 
_I am selflishly glad that this collection didn't suit a lot of people. Now before you shoot me hear me out!

I'm pale. I mean I'm glow in the dark freakin white as snow! The only thing that prevents me from blending in with paper are my freckles. I know it seems like still in this day and age white ladies are still unfairly catered to in the industry and while I sort of agree, from my perspective it seems more like mid-toned, from medium-light to tan is actually what most things are made for. Dark ladies get the shaft too often but us super pale, tend to be either be light asian or from the British isles, also very much get screwed. I won't even go into the pain of being both pale skinned and yellow-toned!

It is very hard for me to find colours that suit me. Everything looks overly pink, overly bright, overly intense, overly dark etc. Sometimes bright or dark is a great thing, but for every day at work, its very hard for me to find products that don't make me look like painted up! 

Once a year, right after Xmas, MAC comes out with a pale, pre-spring collection that if I am LUCKY is not so filled with pinky pinks that I can finally get some things I can add to my regular rotation without having to either: apply lightly, blend in over a light colour, or find some other workaround so I look decent. 

So I understand your frustration, I really do, I experience it with most collections myself! Try to see how these collections are a good thing though, I mean, its only once a year and I can't help being the colour of Vanilla ice cream and I need makeup too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


























:c  lap:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















Well said!

~A translucent friend.


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm glad that I didn't like anything from Danse (some of the items were nice, but not for me) & Jewelescent ; guilt free spending for the icon collection.


----------



## KAIA (Dec 28, 2006)

I Got Russe Lipstick, Corps-de-ballet Lipglass, And Glissade Msf, I'm Nc35 And Glissade Looks Really Nice As A Blush, I'm Planning To Get Pastorale Pigment And Jete E/s The Mua Actually Told Me The Same, She Didn't Like Danse, She Tried Lightscapade On Her, And It Was Like She Didn't Put Absolutely Nothing !!!


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't normally like light or pastel colors but I loved this collection. I'm a huge MAC fan but alot of their products I just won't/can't wear, especially to work for example red pigment. 

MAC isn't going to please all of their fans w/any one collection, that's why they introduce so many collections throughout the year. I didn't like anything from Couture or Jewelscent but I bought a ton from Danse. I'm not at all looking forward to any of the Barbie collection b/c I don't like brights or pinks.


----------



## masqued_dreamer (Dec 28, 2006)

I love this collection, but i think that's because i absolutely adore pastels.   I think my favorite part of the collection was the lightscapade MSF because of the pretty swirls, haha! I think it's a good option for people that are a wee bit scared of bold colors.  I have a friend who is scared of darker eyeshadows and all of that and she completely adored this collection.


----------



## Ethel (Dec 28, 2006)

I like pastels, but I like them bright. A lot of these colors look really muddy and muted to me. Boring.


----------



## Sanne (Dec 28, 2006)

I can't wait for the skinfinishes and the piggies, but the eyeshadows look kinda blah to me


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 28, 2006)

I ordered Jete, Rite of Spring, Corps de Ballet, Danse and Curtsy online and they just arrived. I like everything but Rite of Spring - that one is too frosty for me.  Maybe I'm boring, but I'm also pale with yellow undertones and I'm very happy with this collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edited to say I decided Danse was too migrating microglittery for me, but I did also get French Grey later on and loved it!


----------



## xbuttonsx (Dec 29, 2006)

I stopped by Nordstroms to take a look at Danse, and was disappointed as well. I haven't been happy with any of the collections lately. These are just too pale. I'M too pale. I need bright colors.

BLAH to Danse.


----------



## jenii (Dec 29, 2006)

Considering I've got small eyes and I'm very pale, collections like Danse and Lingerie are great for me. Even the dark shades aren't "too" dark, therefore won't make my eyes disappear.


----------



## duckieXcouture (Dec 29, 2006)

Is it really that bad? I saw an ad for it yesterday in my mall and it did look kind of dopey. Really light and and weird, like it was chalk. Oh well. MAC can't have all hits.


----------



## Deirdre (Dec 29, 2006)

I like this collection for the very reason others seem to be uninterested.  I like the muted, hazed out colours, they're like the colours used in the type of watercolour art I like.  Jete looks so fantastic with French Grey, and I love the subtlety of Swan Lake - it's really sublime.  I also bought Rite of Spring, which will make a lovely softer smokey eye with Swan Lake.  I'm looking forward to playing more with this collection.  It goes great with my NC25 green-eyed self.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Dec 29, 2006)

I went to Nordies and the MAC store- I usually pass on collections after x-mas because they are ( as mentioned before) pastel inspired. I'm just going to wait for the Raquel and Barbie collections.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Dec 29, 2006)

i like that the collection is pastels...

nocturnelle was really dark
jewelescent was bright

only natural for something light and pale to come next.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 30, 2006)

i think Danse was supposed to be a ballet based thing. IMO the colours are perfect for the ballet.

offtopic: my sister's boyfriend saw a comment i left her on MySpace about Danse being a ballet thing and she's in ballet, so he bought her Swan Lake e/s (Swan Lake is her favourite ballet) her very first MAC...i'm so proud


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 30, 2006)

well.. the only thing i got from here was glissage msf. i really want lightscapade though.. and rite of spring e/s and standing ovation l/g is beautiful. the rest is.. eehh.. cant wait for the future collections though!


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Dec 31, 2006)

ugh I agree.  I bought the two msfs because I collect them but I know they'll be chilling with porcelain pink in the pile of stuff I only use on others.


----------



## Janelleleo (Jan 1, 2007)

I actually really liked Danse. I would agree that these colors are very useful for the times when you want a more subtle look. I'm not even big on pastels but I think these were very pretty and fit with the ballet them. I also think there alot more wearable than they look. I'm an NC45 and I really love how both Lightscapade and Glissade look on me. I wound up buying a lot more from this collection than I ever thought I would.


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jan 1, 2007)

I love the collection
When I was putting the display unit up at work i played with everything

lightscapade is my favorite product while its the one everyone hates,i thihk its the perfect highlight for my nc30/nw20 combo skin


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_When I saw the swatches and pictures of the products, I thought MAC had been persuaded to go "neutral" (yeecchhh! that's a bad-word for me). _

 
Believe it or not, this line is selling well (at least at the counters I work at)...and most people I have had the pleasure (or displeasure sometimes) of helpin love the neutrals more than the brights...strange!


----------



## k_im (Jan 1, 2007)

I got Lightscapade today. I'm not sure how I'm going to use it (since I never found a use for Shimpagne or Naked You), but it sure does look pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I can pass on the l/g colors and e/s because they look so close to ones I already have. Yes, I can pass on yet another quad, because the colors are kinda blah-ish.

I am getting a BN Glissade by swapping away my lightly used Petticoat! It's like recycling


----------



## little teaser (Jan 1, 2007)

to be honest, im happy when i dont like or want anything from a collection, more money to spend else where or to save.. and i dont feel like im missing out.. although i did like the msf and a few lip glass that i got, im satisfied with it and i didnt go broke..haha


----------



## pinkfeet (Jan 2, 2007)

I didnt think Danse would get any of my money either however, 

I LOVE Corps de Ballet lipgloss, its no nonsense, goes with everything almost and its natural looking, I dont like deep colors on my lips as I think its aging on me and the light MSF ? It gives me glow -no shimmer, no glitter just glow which I have been searching for. Which really did surprise me and I might have to get a back up - which I rarely do. And of the lipglass too as this might be my everyday lipgloss at work. 

Jete is also a nice , everyday e/s - I have moved onto a more natural look, I think its becase maybe I am older, over 25 and just not into outlandish looks anymore, and just about being me only better you know? 

So I was pleasantly surprised, I also bought the new foaming face wash and dual phase makeup remover. The cleanser I feel is nice has a fresh scent that is not overpowering, however I feel its kinda small sized for the price compared to other cleansers I;ve used like PX and Clinique.


----------



## mac_aiken (Jan 2, 2007)

This discussion reminds me that there truly is something for everyone at MAC. I can't wear the Danse collection. It is too light for me for the most part however I did buy both MSFs as well as two of the l/g (Standing Ovation and the silver one whose name escapes me) as they will wear well over other things. My beautiful blonde haired blue eyed light skin daughter can wear everything in Danse and looks amazing in it though. I am anxiously awaiting Icon and we both are pretty excited about Barbie.


----------



## Tinkerbell9245 (Jan 2, 2007)

I was unimpressed with the whole danse collection, I only bought 2 Glissades because I was afraid of running out of it.  I was really looking forward to new pigments and was disappointed with them.


----------



## ollieo (Jan 3, 2007)

I thought the collection was pretty.  But alas like so many colors I could not wear much of it with my auburn hair etc coloring.  I did try the Glissade and was very dissapointed.  You could not even see color on my skin, all you could see was glitter.  It was so pretty in the compact.


----------



## k_im (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_to be honest, im happy when i dont like or want anything from a collection, more money to spend else where or to save.. and i dont feel like im missing out.. although i did like the msf and a few lip glass that i got, im satisfied with it and i didnt go broke..haha_

 
ditto! I hate LOVING everything from a collection but feeling guilty about blowing all my money on it!

I was definitely disappointed in the colors of this collection, but also glad I didn't have to have anything because that's more money that stays in my pocket =)


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 3, 2007)

I was planning just to get Glissade from this collection, because i thought all the other colours would look too pale on me....so much for that resolution ! I have Glissade, Lightscapade, which looks incredible as a highlighter and shimmery thing and Corps-de-ballet which is a perfect light neutral on me (NC40).


----------



## User40 (Jan 6, 2007)

I think the Danse Collection is beautiful. I love the frosty/icy look of it and the ballet theme. Not to say that the Holiday Collection wasn't beautiful as well with the rich jewel tones. 

Since I splurged on the Formal Black collection I couldn't afford anything from Danse, but I was still able to drool over it.

I think what would be boring is if all the collections were middle of the road and safe to try to please everyone.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jan 6, 2007)

I personally really liked this collection. The colors were just right for softer smokey looks that can be pulled off during the day (I'm an NC42). French Grey is my new HG color. Glissade and Lightscapade looked great on my skin. I personally was very happy!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 6, 2007)

why are so many people against light colors?  I don't know why people are saying Danse is full of "neutrals" because there are no beiges or browns really, it's pastel colors which are not the same as neutrals.  Seriously though, there's nothing wrong with preferring to wear makeup which does not dominate one's entire face.  The point of makeup is not to make someone say "wow, nice makeup" but rather "wow, you look beautiful!"  When makeup over-powers your face you are in trouble and you should consider toning it down a bit.  Unless you're planning on taking up juggling and entertaining children at birthday parties.

Sorry for the rant but I am SICK and tired of people thinking makeup doesn't look good unless there are three layers of hideously bright blue and green and pink and six inches of goopy crud on the lips.  This is obviously personal preference and I acknowledge that some people are happy with wearing tons of bright colors which is fine, but what's not fine is people saying "ugh, neutrals are ugly!" because guess what?  My face is naturally neutral colors and my face without makeup is the most beautiful way it ever is.  Same with everyone here!  I hate to see some of the beautiful girls here wearing tons of makeup and I know that it is visually appealing but it's not for everyone and it's not the "ideal" for the average person's makeup.

Ok, end of rant I swear.


----------



## geeko (Jan 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, i'm one of those girls that like bright color eye make up. and i swear that i look horrible without make up or with just very very light color make up.

I don't condemn people who wear pastels because it's mean to do so. but personally i just don't like wearing pastels because it's just don't look good on me. 

I believe there are people who can take bright colors but yet can't take pastels which are too light for them. And that's me. Although i'm a NC20, somehow because of my facial features, pastel colors don't suit me all that well unless i match them with other brighter e/s. 

Neutrals are pretty in their own way as well. and everyone has a right to their own personal preference. No one here is saying that make up is NOT good without your so called three layers of hideously bright blue and green and pink.

i'm quite offended with the word u used to describe bright colors as hideously actually. Because i'm a lover of bright color e/s. 

I love the pigments and lightscapade from this collection. They are very wearable colors. I'm sorry for this frank reply but i need to voice out my thoughts. 

besides, i'm only young once. If i'm not going to wear bright colors now, i will look more stupid when i wear bright color e/s when i'm in my fifties or sixties. Sorry for being frank here.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 6, 2007)

No, you're right that nobody says makeup is not pretty without tons of bright colors but there is definitely a trend toward preferring that kind of dramatic look over more natural and simple styles.  You can see it in the number of comments that member's FOTDs get when they only use a couple of light colors versus those who take 600 pictures of themselves and use Parrot and Guacamole and every other LE high watt color they can get their hands on.  People are impressed by the colors but in reality if you wear that kind of look out somewhere people will look at you funny.  I certainly don't think there's anything wrong with people wearing blue or green but there is a limit that seems to be crossed and whether people are humoring them by telling them they look beautiful (which would be mean) or people actually like that, it bothers me that so many people think it's important to cover up their natural beauty with sometimes distracting colors.  If that's what you're into then good for you, I have no problem with that, but when people come out and say that neutrals are ugly (which I've seen around here, not from you!) it's just ridiculous.  It's like saying without blue and green on my face I look ugly.  I've actually seen comments which imply that!  It really bothers me and I only wish that people would appreciate what God gave them more.


----------



## geeko (Jan 6, 2007)

nowadays i can't even be bothered to put on e/s anymore (even though i still love bright and colorful e/s a lot)...cause i'm too lazy already. it's just my blusher, highlighter, natural MSF and gloss.

This is the reason why i'm loving lightscapade msf so much cause it makes a difference to my face! My mum's friend commented that she liked how my skin was smooth and all. yay for lightscapade! 

the reason why the shadows in danse don't stand out much for me is not because they are too pastel, but the colors look similar to what i already have. However, i admit that i kinda like jete. Nice neutral color which can go with lots of colors

p/s I don't entirely hate neutrals...in fact i've quite a number of neutrals which i highly adore such as naked lunch, all that glitters, sable, subtle pigment, nylon, shroom...etc. they are very versatile and look good when worn alone as well 

however once in a while when i'm in the mood i'll still wear the crazier colors to school regardless of what others might say...lol


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 7, 2007)

Well I actually wasnt TOO happy about Danse but I wast overly disappointed I bougt "glissade" n it gives me a beautiful skin finish.
the lighter one I dint get because it was jusst TOO light for me..
but the e/s n l/s werent great so I agree.


----------

